# tailors in satwa



## 26bowsher (Jan 28, 2010)

i've heard great things about the tailors there, looking for a shirt and smart trousers, any idea of costs.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Depnds on how complex, but it is never much. A full suit is between Dhs 400 - 800

I recommend Whistle & Flute who are in the alleyway behind Plant Street. They have some fabrics in stock, or you can buy your own fabric from Deepaks, which is further down the road.

-


----------



## 26bowsher (Jan 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Depnds on how complex, but it is never much. A full suit is between Dhs 400 - 800
> 
> I recommend Whistle & Flute who are in the alleyway behind Plant Street. They have some fabrics in stock, or you can buy your own fabric from Deepaks, which is further down the road.
> 
> -


thats great, thanks!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Everything we have had made has been at Deepaks. He has good prices and does fantastic work.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

This is quite helpful, though no hard and fast prices.Shopping by Type Tailors in Dubai - Store Finder - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 23, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Depnds on how complex, but it is never much. A full suit is between Dhs 400 - 800
> 
> I recommend Whistle & Flute who are in the alleyway behind Plant Street. They have some fabrics in stock, or you can buy your own fabric from Deepaks, which is further down the road.
> 
> -


Are the suits good quality as I will be soon moving to Dubai and am also looking to have couple of made along with 4 - 5 shirts? Also any idea roughly how long will they take?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Are the suits good quality as I will be soon moving to Dubai and am also looking to have couple of made along with 4 - 5 shirts? Also any idea roughly how long will they take?


Excellent quality (my husband wouldn't touch them otherwise!) and usually take a week or so.

-


----------

